

Protecting email metadata by pouring it down the Memory Hole - hacim
http://modernpgp.org/memoryhole/

======
jcranmer
So... there's a specification that has barely any text, which feels way too
premature for me to care.

But I also wonder why people should expect this to be any more successful in
deployment than S/MIME 3.1's use of an encrypted/signed message/rfc822 blob to
protect headers. Officially standardized for 11 years and in use by exactly 0
email clients as far as I am aware.

~~~
jakeogh
S/MIME 3.1:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3851#page-14](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3851#page-14)

------
jakeogh
only tangentially related, I have a very rough setup that stores the maildir
encrypted on disk:
[https://github.com/jakeogh/gpgmda/blob/master/gpgmda.README](https://github.com/jakeogh/gpgmda/blob/master/gpgmda.README)

Works for me, but I'm rewriting most of the bash in py.

